# 2001 EVA Pod interior colors?



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Anybody know of a good picture or reference for the colors of the interior? I'm working on the interior of the Wilco and it's kind of hard to figure out from the DVD, everything looks pretty much either black(console,floor,and padded walls) or white (walls) except the lighted instruments. Any help or links would be appreciated, even though it's a fairly small interior I'd like to get at least close!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

How are you finding that model?
Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I started on it during the hurricane planning to use it with a 12" Discovery. It's a pretty neat little kit, though the pod is only about 3 1/2"(1/32) tall it has a fairly detailed interior that looks accurate to me so does the exterior, though I'm sure some of the 2001 experts will immediately chime in with a million things wrong with it. The casting wasn't as nice as the Proteus on my particular kit I purchased from Cult, the astronauts and pod arms were kind of a mess (it looked like the mold halves were misaligned), and it took some serious sanding to get the two halves of the pod hemisphere to fit together properly. However, I also know the Sarge is such a great guy he would have replaced these parts if I complained to him, they are so small anyway I just fixed them with CA, putty,some filing, and elbow grease. I think it's a pretty sweet kit overall, especially for the price. Here's where I am so far:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

The interior of the set was actually painted red above the consoles. This allowed them to light the actors normally and still give the impression of a red light inside the pod. You can paint it red, or speculate on what colour a "real" pod interior would be and paint it a buff colour, for example.

For more pod detailing info (and a bright picture inside the pod set), go here:
http://p197.ezboard.com/fatomiccityfrm31.showMessage?topicID=12.topic

Warning: it has pop-ups.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Where Did You Get The "discovery" Kit From And How Much ???


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

RMC said:


> Where Did You Get The "discovery" Kit From And How Much ???


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=125455&page=1&pp=15


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> How are you finding that model?
> Huzz


 I imagine he turns the lights on in his workshop, and looks around until he sees it.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

John P said:


> I imagine he turns the lights on in his workshop, and looks around until he sees it.


Heh!
BTW, when I googled space pod, pictures of your Capt C EVA Pod came up. I hate you!

Seriously, that was an amazingly nice build!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

soes your computer have a dvd drive? many dvd player software have frame capture capabilities. great for reference materiel!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

razorwyre1 said:


> soes your computer have a dvd drive? many dvd player software have frame capture capabilities. great for reference materiel!


Sadly, our older HP only has a DVD player, and won't do screen grabs.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Heh!
> BTW, when I googled space pod, pictures of your Capt C EVA Pod came up. I hate you!
> 
> Seriously, that was an amazingly nice build!


 Tanks! 
It wasn't too hard, but it wasn't easy!
I have it on a shelf with an Austin Powers Doctor Evil figure. He's the right scale, and he's wearing a space suit!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't know if this will help.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks SteveR and Lloyd, the pictures helped immensely! I had no idea the interior of the pod was as mysterious as the interior of the moonbus!

For you _2001_ experts, did _any_ of the pods, full size or miniature, survive after _2001_?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's the pod interior so far, with a quarter for scale! After the post about the LED tea lights at Michaels, I picked a few up. They're the right size to fit in the base for the pod, and I'm going to use the one in the picture to light the interior and headlights with fiber optics. I used a pin vise to drill thru the console.

I'm going to leave the door removable to view the interior. I tried to rig it to slide open up and down, since the bulkheads prevent it from opening side to side accurately, but I couldn't make it work. I'm still detailing on the two astronauts.

And none of the six tea lights I bought "flicker", they have just a constant light.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking just like the photos, so far. Doing a good job! 

Once you get it finished, maybe HAL will open the damn 
pod Bay doors.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's the interior and astronauts with a little more detailing. the fiber optic headlights turned out fainter than the look I was going for, I added quite a few more strands to each one. It's just about ready to seal up, you can see where I removed part of the floor on the front hemisphere to run the fiber optics and let the tea light shine up to illuminate the interior.

That's the plan anyway, we'll see how it turns out!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

What about the red interior color, are you going to do it?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm tying the FO into the bottom half of the tealight bulb, and tinting the top half of the bulb with transparent red where it pokes thru the floor. In theory, I should have yellowish headlights and a softly glowing red interior! I left the "ceiling" white to hopefully reflect the red light down. Remember, you'll only be able to see the interior and Bowman thru the port and doorway, I just glued the main body halves together.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I hope it works, it sound like a good plan.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Light test. _Finally_ finished sanding where the hemispheres joined and primered the hull. As someone said, smooth is hard. Smooth and round and white are no frakkin' picnic either!
















I abandoned the fiber optic headlights, they were less than spectacular lit. And the brittle fibers were a pain.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

As I'm sure anybody who has built any Pod kit knows, the seam at the top is a kind of a bear to get perfectly smooth. I'm kinda proud how this one came out!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking real good! The front inside shot, looks close to the movie. What, if any plans for the headlights. You could use reflective tape, so when light is on the front, you would see some headlights.


----------

